# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  220V -> 9V χωρίς μετασχηματιστή..

## JimKarvo

*Καταρχάς ξέρω την επικινδυνότητα αυτού του κυκλώματος!!!* 
Καλό θα είναι να ξέρουν και οι άλλοι που θα θέλουν να το φτιάξουν ότι είναι επικίνδυνο!

Να μετασχηματίσω τα 220-230V σε 9VDC αλλά χωρίς να υπάρχει ο μετασχηματιστής.. (Νομίζω ότι και οι φορτιστές κινητών, πλέον έτσι δουλεύουν..)

----------


## Radiometer

παρόμοιο θέμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46988

----------


## FILMAN

> *Καταρχάς ξέρω την επικινδυνότητα αυτού του κυκλώματος!!!* 
> Καλό θα είναι να ξέρουν και οι άλλοι που θα θέλουν να το φτιάξουν ότι είναι επικίνδυνο!
> 
> Να μετασχηματίσω τα 220-230V σε 9VDC αλλά χωρίς να υπάρχει ο μετασχηματιστής.. (Νομίζω ότι και οι φορτιστές κινητών, πλέον έτσι δουλεύουν..)



Όχι, έχουν μ/ς αλλά δουλεύει με υψίσυχνους τετραγ. παλμούς και όχι με χαμηλόσυχνο ημίτονο. Γι αυτό είναι μικρού μεγέθους.

----------


## FILMAN

Δημήτρη, από το θέμα που λέει ο Γιάννης δες το κύκλωμα του Κύρου, οι υπόλοιπες απαντήσεις αφορούν παλμοτροφοδοτικά (με μ/ς), και τα λέμε.

----------


## JimKarvo

ωραία.. βέβαια εγώ το θέλω σε 9V..
Με ενδιαφέρει η απομόνωση, αλλά το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν θέλω να έχω θόρυβο, και το δεύτερο είναι ο όγκος...

ΕΝΤΙΤ:
Φίλλιπα, αυτό εδώ..
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1253377363
Αλλά βγάζει 12 από ότι βλέπω..

----------


## FILMAN

> ωραία.. βέβαια εγώ το θέλω σε 9V..
> Με ενδιαφέρει η απομόνωση, (απομόνωση = μ/ς) αλλά το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν θέλω να έχω θόρυβο, και το δεύτερο είναι ο όγκος...
> 
> ΕΝΤΙΤ:
> Φίλλιπα, αυτό εδώ..
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1253377363
> Αλλά βγάζει 12 από ότι βλέπω..



Ναι για αυτό λέω. Μπορούμε αν θες να το αναλύσουμε και να το πειράξουμε για νάρθει στα μέτρα σου. Αλλά δεν θα έχει απομόνωση.

----------


## Thanos10

Αλλαζεις την ζενερ με μια 9ν.

----------


## JimKarvo

Θα πάω για την κατασκευή με υο αυτόματο χρονοδιακόπτη.. Δεν νομίζω να με απασχολεί πολύ η απομόνωση καθώς θα μπει σε πλαστικό κουτί κτλ κτλ κτλ!

Χμ.. τα mA θα με καλύπτουν?
Δεν τραβάει πολλά πάντως το κύκλωμα..
Στα 9V από μπαταρία, με 3 ΛΕΝΤ πανω μου γράφει 0.02Α στην κλίμακα των 10..

----------


## Thanos10

Τα κυκλωματα αυτα δινουν λιγα mA.

----------


## JimKarvo

Της τάξης?
ούτος η άλλος το κύκλωμα 30mA θέλει.. (αν κάνω σωστά τους υπολογισμούς..)

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο είναι το μέγιστο ρεύμα που θέλει το κύκλωμά σου (δηλ. με οπλισμένο το ρελέ και όλα τα led αναμμένα :Wink:  με πρόλαβες... Θέλουμε λοιπόν 9V και 30mA... Ποιο εξάρτημα λες ότι πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα;

----------


## JimKarvo

μόνο οπλισμένο ρελέ θέλω εγώ..
Ο ρέλες θα δουλέψει σαν διακόπτης μεταξύ εξόδου UPS και καταναλωτή..
Στην κλίμακα των 200mA το πολύμετρο λέει 25.2

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, 30mA... Τι λες ότι πρέπει να αλλάξει;

----------


## MacGyver

> (Νομίζω ότι και οι φορτιστές κινητών, πλέον έτσι δουλεύουν..)



 :Thumbdown:  Λάθος τα ξέρεις.

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχω κοίταξει την κόλλα άλλου.. Ο Βαγγέλης είχε πει ότι αν διπλασιάσουμε τον πυκνωτή, διπλασιάζονται τα mA (αλλά ήταν σε ένα άλλο, παρόμιο κύκλωμα)

----------


## JimKarvo

> Λάθος τα ξέρεις.



Όχι? Έχουν μετασχηματιστές? 

(πάντως οι φορτιστές εκ Κίνας, δεν έχουν μετασχηματιστές..)

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστά είπε. Μπορείς να μου πεις πόση πρέπει να είναι η χωρητικότητα για ρεύμα 30mA;

----------


## JimKarvo

να φανταστώ ότι πρέπει να μετατρέψω τα μF σε mA..?

----------


## MacGyver

Και οι Κίνας έχουν μετ/στή.

----------


## FILMAN

> να φανταστώ ότι πρέπει να μετατρέψω τα μF σε mA..?



Ανάποδα... Περίπου...

----------


## JimKarvo

Είχα ανοίξει έναν που φόρτιζε έναν ηλιακό φορτιστή κινητού και δεν είχε μέσα.. :/

----------


## MacGyver

....φόρτιζε έναν ηλιακό φορτιστή?  :Confused1:

----------


## JimKarvo

Ερώτηση κρίσεως! Κοιτάω τους πυκνωτές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι με το δίκτυο, ή τον άλλον?

----------


## Thanos10

Οι φορτιστες κινητων εχουν μετασχηματιστες και ειναι τροφοδοτικα switchihg.του κυρου απλα ειναι τροφοδοτικο υποβιβασμου απευθειας απο το δικτυο,εγω προσωπικα δεν στο συνηστω παρε καλυτερα ενα ετοιμο πακ η φιαξε μονος σου κατι με εναν μικρο μετασχηματιστη μια που εχεις μικρες απαιτησεις σε mA.

----------


## JimKarvo

Με έναν τύπο μου βρήκα, για 30mA είμαι στα 12F :/

----------


## moutoulos

Σε τέτοια κυκλώματα να ξέρεις Δημήτρη ο αρχικός πυκνωτής που πάει στο δίκτυο (ένας ή δυο παράλληλα), θα πρέπει, αν είναι 
*μόνος του*, να είναι *400V*, ή *600V* ο καθένας αν είναι *παράλληλα*, και πάντα Πυκνωτές πολυεστέρα (*MKT*), καλής ποιότητας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ερώτηση κρίσεως! Κοιτάω τους πυκνωτές που είναι συνδεδεμένοι με το δίκτυο, ή τον άλλον?



Αυτούς που είναι στο δίκτυο. Για να σε βοηθήσω... Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει έναν πυκνωτή στο AC είναι: Ι = 2*π*f*C*V/1000 όπου I το ρεύμα σε mA, π = 3.14, f η συχνότητα σε Hz, C η χωρητικότητα σε μF και V η τάση στα άκρα του σε V.

----------


## JimKarvo

Οκ, αυτό το είχα διαβάσει κάπου πάλι στο φορουμ.. θα κοιτάξω μπας και βρω Μ/ς μικρό, αλλά αν δεν βρώ θα φτιάξω αυτό το κύκλωμα..

----------


## MacGyver

> Με έναν τύπο μου βρήκα, για 30mA είμαι στα 12F :/



Λάθος υπολογισμοί.
12F/400V = μέγεθος 'λεωφορείου'  !!
Απλά βάλε ένα τροφοδοτικό...τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε τέτοια κυκλώματα να ξέρεις Δημήτρη ο αρχικός πυκνωτής που πάει στο δίκτυο (ένας ή δυο παράλληλα), θα πρέπει, αν είναι 
> *μόνος του*, να είναι *400V*, ή *600V* ο καθένας αν είναι *παράλληλα*, και πάντα Πυκνωτές πολυεστέρα (*MKT*), καλής ποιότητας.



ΛΑΘΟΣ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ, ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΣΕ DC *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΣΚΑΝΕ...* ΟΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΩΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΛΑΣΕΩΣ Χ2 ΜΕ ΤΑΣΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ 250V~ H 275V~

----------


## JimKarvo

0.42 περίπου?

----------


## FILMAN

Eλάτε ρε παιδιά μέχρι και τύπους σας δίνω... Λοιπόν ο πυκνωτής (που μπορεί να είναι 1 και όχι 2) Θα πρέπει να έχει ελάχιστη χωρητικότητα 0.3μF. Θα προτιμήσουμε λοιπόν πυκνωτή 470nF 275V~ X2...

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία... Για να πάρουμε 9V στην έξοδο θα αλλάξουμε τη ζένερ με μια των 9.1V. H ισχύς της θα είναι 9.1V * 34mA=0.31W, μπορούμε να βάλουμε μια του 0.5W ή καλύτερα 1.3W.

----------


## FILMAN

Η αντίσταση παράλληλα με τον πυκνωτή 0.47μ θα σπάσει σε 2 για να μην έχουμε τάση δικτύου στα άκρα μιας αντίστασης. Για αντιστάσεις 1/4W, η ελάχιστη ωμική τιμή θα είναι 115^2/0.25= 53kΩ. Θα βάλουμε αρκετά μεγαλύτερες για να περιορίσουμε την κατανάλωση ισχύος π.χ. δύο των 330ΚΩ 1/4W σε σειρά.  Οι αντιστάσεις αυτές χρησιμεύουν μόνο στην εκφόρτιση του πυκνωτή 0.47μ όταν βγάλουμε το κύκλωμα από την πρίζα και πουθενά αλλού.

----------


## FILMAN

Η R2 περιορίζει το ρεύμα κατά την αρχική τροφοδότηση του κυκλώματος που ο πυκνωτής 0.47μ θα ισοδυναμεί με βραχ/μα. Μέγιστη τιμή για αντίσταση 1/4W: 0.25/0.034*0.034=216Ω. Θα διαλέξουμε την τιμή 150Ω και θα βάλουμε αντίσταση metaloxide που αντέχει στα θερμικά και ηλεκτρικά σόκ.

----------


## FILMAN

Η ασφάλεια θα είναι ταχείας τήξεως 50mA. Οι δίοδοι μπορούν να είναι 1Ν4007 ή καλύτερα μια γέφυρα 250V 1.5Α.

----------


## JimKarvo

το 0.42 που βρήκα, δεν ήταν σωστό..??
Πάνω κάτω κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει.. θα πάω το απόγευμα μια βόλτα από τον Φανό!

----------


## FILMAN

Και μένει ο ηλ/κός στην έξοδο... Η τιμή του εξαρτάται από τη μέγιστη  κυμάτωση που μπορούμε να ανεχτούμε στην έξοδο... Για να δω μπορεί να τον υπολογίσει κανείς; Ας δεχτούμε κυμάτωση 0.1V (καλή είναι)...

----------


## FILMAN

> το 0.42 που βρήκα, δεν ήταν σωστό..?? Πώς το βρήκες; Γιατί γύρω στο 0.3 βρήκα εγώ...
> Πάνω κάτω κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει.. θα πάω το απόγευμα μια βόλτα από τον Φανό!



Λες να σε συναντήσω;

----------


## JimKarvo

τι ωρα θα πας εσυ; εμένα δίπλα είναι  :Razz: 
Θα τον υπολογίσω σε λίγο τον άλλο πυκνώτη..

----------


## FILMAN

> τι ωρα θα πας εσυ; εμένα δίπλα είναι 
> Θα τον υπολογίσω σε λίγο τον άλλο πυκνώτη..



Λέω να πάω κατά τις 6... Καλά, πού μένεις, στο Πολυτεχνείο; :Lol:

----------


## JimKarvo

νεαπολη! Kαλα θα κατευω κ εγω τοτε  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> νεαπολη! Kαλα θα κατευω κ εγω τοτε



Στο πολυτεχνείο είναι η Νεάπολη;

----------


## Thanos10

> τι ωρα θα πας εσυ; εμένα δίπλα είναι 
> Θα τον υπολογίσω σε λίγο τον άλλο πυκνώτη..



 Τυχερε εισαι διπλα στον Φανο.

----------


## FILMAN

Τι δίπλα, στη Νεάπολη είναι ο άνθρωπος! Εγώ στη Δάφνη, πιο κοντά είμαι! :Lol:

----------


## JimKarvo

Νεάπολη εξαρχείων!! Κόντα σε Αλεξάνδρας και Ιπποκράτους..

----------


## FILMAN

Είπα κι εγώ... Τόσο κοντά του πέφτει ο Πειραιάς...

----------


## Thanos10

Και εγω Νεαπολη μενω δεν ειμαι διπλα ρε Φιλιππε.
Η Νεαπολη ειναι περιοχη του Πειραια.

----------


## Thanos10

Αρα φιλε ειναι κοντα.

----------


## JimKarvo

ναι, κοντα είμαι! Πάντως ταχυδρομικά Νεάπολη την λένε.. Και ποιο παλιά την έλεγαν Νεάπολη εξαρχείων..

----------


## JimKarvo

> Και μένει ο ηλ/κός στην έξοδο... Η τιμή του εξαρτάται από τη μέγιστη  κυμάτωση που μπορούμε να ανεχτούμε στην έξοδο... Για να δω μπορεί να τον υπολογίσει κανείς; Ας δεχτούμε κυμάτωση 0.1V (καλή είναι)...



Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει με αυτό?  :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> *Η R2 περιορίζει το ρεύμα κατά την αρχική τροφοδότηση* του κυκλώματος που ο πυκνωτής 0.47μ θα ισοδυναμεί με βραχ/μα. Μέγιστη τιμή για αντίσταση 1/4W: 0.25/0.034*0.034=216Ω. Θα διαλέξουμε την τιμή 150Ω και θα βάλουμε αντίσταση metaloxide που αντέχει στα θερμικά και ηλεκτρικά σόκ.




AC  είναι   .

----------


## FILMAN

> AC είναι .



Τι εννοείς; Αν τη στιγμή της σύνδεσης το ημίτονο είναι στα 325 βολτ, τι γίνεται;

----------


## JimKarvo

Καλησπέρα..!
Τελικά τη πυκνωτή βάζω..?  :frown:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Τι εννοείς; Αν τη στιγμή της σύνδεσης το ημίτονο είναι στα 325 βολτ, τι γίνεται;




Τι γίνεται όταν μπαίνει παράλληλα στην είσοδο των τροφοδοτικών χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κανενός είδους αντίσταση(σε σειρά) αμέσως μετά την ασφάλεια? 
Αλλά και στο αρχικό σχέδιο έχει 20 Ω στα πόσα Α το περιορίζει

----------


## FILMAN

> Καλησπέρα..!
> Τελικά τη πυκνωτή βάζω..?



Για να δούμε, θα το βρει κανείς;

----------


## FILMAN

> Τι γίνεται όταν μπαίνει παράλληλα στην είσοδο των τροφοδοτικών χωρίς να μεσολαβεί κανενός είδους αντίσταση(σε σειρά) αμέσως μετά την ασφάλεια? Για ποια τροφοδοτικά μιλάς;
> Αλλά και στο αρχικό σχέδιο έχει 20 Ω στα πόσα Α το περιορίζει



Στα 325/20=16Α το πολύ. Γιατί να μην το περιορίσουμε λοιπόν στα 325/150=2.2Α το πολύ; Δεν νομίζεις ότι μια αντίσταση παραπάνω είναι μια ασήμαντη επιβάρυνση για αυτό που θα σου προσφέρει; Ακόμα χειρότερα, αν είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς να τη βάλουμε, γιατί να μην έχει τη σωστή τιμή; Κρίμα δεν είναι;

----------


## MacGyver

:Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη:  :Σκέψη: 
Να μπει ένας μεταβλητός π.χ 3-35pf (η και varicap καλύτερα) και να ρυθμίζει την τάση ακριβώς στο σημείο που θέλουμε.!!!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ποιός πυκνωτής μας κάνει ~6,5ΚΩ??

----------


## FILMAN

> Να μπει ένας μεταβλητός π.χ 3-35pf (η και varicap καλύτερα) και να ρυθμίζει την τάση ακριβώς στο σημείο που θέλουμε.!!!!



Ρε μην τα λες αυτά, κυκλοφορούν και αρχάριοι λέμε! :Lol:

----------


## FILMAN

> Ποιός πυκνωτής μας κάνει ~6,5ΚΩ??



6.5=1000/314C, και λύνοντας ως προς C βρίσκουμε 0.49μF.

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχει κανείς κανέναν τύπο να μαθαίνω και εγώ?  :frown:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Να μπει ένας μεταβλητός π.χ 3-35pf (η και varicap καλύτερα) και να ρυθμίζει την τάση ακριβώς στο σημείο που θέλουμε.!!!!



Αέρος ή μίκας ?

Ποιό παιδάκι θα κάνει τις πράξεις γιατί ο Δημήτρης περιμένει και με το δίκιο του θα βρίζει

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι όχι δεν βρίζω.. προτιμώ να μάθω τον τρόπο υπολογισμού παρά να μου πείτε ένα νούμερο σκέτο..  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Το παραγομενο ρευμα εξαρταται απο την χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων και οχι της αντιστασης των 20Ω αυτη μπαινει για λογους ασφαλειας.

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχει κανείς κανέναν τύπο να μαθαίνω και εγώ?



Η χωρητική αντίσταση ενός πυκνωτή στο εναλασσόμενο, προκύπτει από τον τύπο: Z=500/π*f*C, όπου Ζ η εμπέδηση σε kΩ, π το γνωστό 3.14, f η συχνότητα σε Hz και C η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή σε μF...

----------


## FILMAN

> Το παραγομενο ρευμα εξαρταται απο την χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων και οχι της αντιστασης των 20Ω αυτη μπαινει για λογους ασφαλειας.



Έτσι... Αυτό δεν είπα κι εγώ; Με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι ο περιορισμός του αρχικού ρεύματος δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι ακριβώς θέμα ασφαλείας...

----------


## JimKarvo

> Η χωρητική αντίσταση ενός πυκνωτή στο εναλασσόμενο, προκύπτει από τον τύπο: Z=500/π*f*C, όπου Ζ η εμπέδηση σε kΩ, π το γνωστό 3.14, f η συχνότητα σε Hz και C η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή σε μF...



Ναι αλλά εμείς δεν ψάχνουμε τον πυκνωτή που θα βάλουμε μετά την γέφυρα, άρα στο συνεχές ρεύμα?

----------


## MacGyver

> Ναι αλλά εμείς δεν ψάχνουμε τον πυκνωτή που θα βάλουμε μετά την γέφυρα, άρα στο συνεχές ρεύμα?



Αφου θές να το διακινδυνεύσεις........
για καταναλώσεις λίγων ma βάλε ένα 47μf η 100μf 20V.
Ο θεός μαζί σου.!!

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Το παραγομενο ρευμα εξαρταται απο την χωρητικοτητα των πυκνωτων και οχι της αντιστασης των 20Ω αυτη μπαινει για λογους ασφαλειας.



Χρησιμοποιήται αντί για ασφάλεια πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα του πυκνωτή

----------


## JimKarvo

> Αφου θές να το διακινδυνεύσεις........
> για καταναλώσεις λίγων ma βάλε ένα 47μf η 100μf 20V.
> Ο θεός μαζί σου.!!



Που είδες να λέω ότι θέλω να το διακινδυνέψω??

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι αντι για ασφαλεια αλλα σε περιπτωση που το δυκτιωμα των πυκνωτων παθει κατι η αντισταση περιοριζει το ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος και αυτο μονο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Χρησιμοποιήται αντί για ασφάλεια πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα του πυκνωτή



Όχι βέβαια, άλλωστε υπάρχει η ασφάλεια για αυτή τη δουλειά. Πέραν αυτού, οι Χ2 πυκνωτές δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν. Η δουλειά της είναι να περιορίζει το αρχικό ρεύμα και τίποτα περισσότερο. Φυσικά και θα καεί αν βραχυκυκλώσουμε τον πυκνωτή, αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι γι αυτό μπήκε εκεί. Και η ζένερ θα καεί σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, αλλά μήπως γι' αυτό τη βάλαμε;

----------


## FILMAN

> Οχι αντι για ασφαλεια αλλα σε περιπτωση που το δυκτιωμα των πυκνωτων παθει κατι η αντισταση περιοριζει το ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος και αυτο μονο.



Ναι, στα 230/20=11.5Α... Μπορείς να μας πεις τη συνέχεια;

----------


## MacGyver

> Οχι αντι για ασφαλεια αλλα σε περιπτωση που το δυκτιωμα των πυκνωτων παθει κατι η αντισταση περιοριζει το ρευμα βραχυκυκλωματος και αυτο μονο.



Έτσι μπράβο.....περίμενα να το πει επιτέλους κάποιος.....
Άλλα αντί άλλων, και μάλιστα σε live κύκλωμα....
Ο χάρος που έβαλα πριν....μάλλον δεν προβλημάτισε κανέναν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Έτσι μπράβο.....περίμενα να το πει επιτέλους κάποιος.....
> Άλλα αντί άλλων, και μάλιστα σε live κύκλωμα....
> Ο χάρος που έβαλα πριν....μάλλον δεν προβλημάτισε κανέναν.



Δες κι εσύ το ποστ 74.

----------


## FILMAN

Για να δούμε, θα υπολογίσει κανείς τη χωρητικότητα του ηλ/κού;

----------


## JimKarvo

> Η χωρητική αντίσταση ενός πυκνωτή στο εναλασσόμενο, προκύπτει από τον τύπο: Z=500/π*f*C, όπου Ζ η εμπέδηση σε kΩ, π το γνωστό 3.14, f η συχνότητα σε Hz και C η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή σε μF...



Από εδώ τον υπολογίζουμε??
Δεν νομίζω.. :/

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι βέβαια... Άντε, σε λίγο θα το πάρει το ποτάμι...

----------


## MacGyver

> Ναι, στα 230/20=11.5Α... Μπορείς να μας πεις τη συνέχεια;.



Είναι μία χρυσή τομή :
Θα μπορούσε να βάλει μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση άλλα θα πλησίαζε την περίπτωση που θα έκανε όλη τη δουλειά (πτώση τάσης) η αντίσταση με πολύ μεγάλη κατανάλωση πάνω της, άρα ποιος ο λόγος της όλης κουβέντας για την 'πυκνώτια' λύση.
Με αυτή την τιμή θα καεί μεν η ασφάλεια αλλά το στιγμιαίο ρεύμα έως τη διακοπή δέν θα είναι 100Α αλλά 12Α και απο την άλλη δέν έχουμε και την τεράστια κατανάλωση πάνω της σε νορμάλ συνθήκες !!

----------


## MacGyver

> Που είδες να λέω ότι θέλω να το διακινδυνέψω??



Όταν υλοποιείς live κύκλωμα ..... το διακυνδυνεύεις.
Μάλλον δεν συνειδητοποιείς πλήρως τα λεγόμενα μου και άλλων που είναι για το καλό σου.

----------


## JimKarvo

Τότε, Φίλλιπε, ποιο τύπο χρησιμοποιούμε?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## JimKarvo

> Όταν υλοποιείς live κύκλωμα ..... το διακυνδυνεύεις.
> Μάλλον δεν συνειδητοποιείς πλήρως τα λεγόμενα μου και άλλων που είναι για το καλό σου.



Κοίτα.. όλα όσα κάνω θα είναι σε κουτί πλαστικό, και μακρυά από εμένα.. το μόνο που δεν θέλω είναι μου σκάσει κανένα πυκνωτής στα μούτρα..

----------


## FILMAN

> Είναι μία χρυσή τομή :
> Θα μπορούσε να βάλει μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση άλλα θα πλησίαζε την περίπτωση που θα έκανε όλη τη δουλειά (πτώση τάσης) η αντίσταση με πολύ μεγάλη κατανάλωση πάνω της, άρα ποιος ο λόγος της όλης κουβέντας για την 'πυκνώτια' λύση.
> Με αυτή την τιμή θα καεί μεν η ασφάλεια αλλά το στιγμιαίο ρεύμα έως τη διακοπή δέν θα είναι 100Α αλλά 12Α και απο την άλλη δέν έχουμε και την τεράστια κατανάλωση πάνω της σε νορμάλ συνθήκες !!



Με 150Ω που λέω θα έχουμε περιορισμό αρχ. ρεύματος στα 2.2Α μόνο και κατανάλωση ισχύος 0.173W... Έλεος πια!

----------


## FILMAN

Λοιπόν, για κυμάτωση 0.1 βολτ υπολόγισα πυκνωτή 1320μF. Οπότε Δημήτρη, βάλε έναν πυκνωτή 1000μF, απλώς η κυμάτωση θα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## JimKarvo

Στα 20V?
Αν βάλω πχ 1500? θα είναι κακό?
[Δεν γράφεις και τον τύπο...?]

----------


## FILMAN

> Στα 20V? (Μπορείς και στα 16. 20 είναι καλύτερα.)
> Αν βάλω πχ 1500? θα είναι κακό? (Όχι!)
> [Δεν γράφεις και τον τύπο...?]



Δεν είναι ακριβώς τύπος... βασικά είναι 1 σελίδα υπολογισμοί και βαριέμαι να τους γράψω...

----------


## MacGyver

> Με 150Ω που λέω θα έχουμε περιορισμό αρχ. ρεύματος στα 2.2Α μόνο και κατανάλωση ισχύος 0.173W... Έλεος πια!



Το 0.173W από πού βγαίνει?

----------


## FILMAN

> Το 0.173W από πού βγαίνει?



0.034*0.034*150=?

----------


## KOKAR

δεν κοιτάς την λύση με το ΤΝΥ254 , νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ασφαλές !

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...nt/TNY254P.pdf

----------


## JimKarvo

Άρα βάζω κάπου στα 1500 για να είμαι σίγουρος, και καλυμένος.. μπαμ δεν θα κάνει, σωστά?
_0.1734 :P_

----------


## FILMAN

> Άρα βάζω κάπου στα 1500 για να είμαι σίγουρος, και καλυμένος.. μπαμ δεν θα κάνει, σωστά?
> _0.1734 :P_



Και 100000μF να βάλεις πάλι δεν θα κάνει μπαμ... Αλλά μεχρι να φορτίσει στα 9.1 βολτ θάχεις νυστάξει...

----------


## JimKarvo

> δεν κοιτάς την λύση με το ΤΝΥ254 , νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο ασφαλές !
> 
> http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...nt/TNY254P.pdf



Ένα κύκλωμα που βρήκα μέσα για 9V είναι στα 115 input..
χμ.. είναι πιο ασφαλές.. 
Αυτά που θέλω να με καλύπτουν είναι: να είναι αθόρυβο, να μην καίει πολύ, και να μην υπάρχει θέμα ψύξης..

----------


## FILMAN

> Ένα κύκλωμα που βρήκα μέσα για 9V είναι στα 115 input..
> χμ.. είναι πιο ασφαλές.. 
> Αυτά που θέλω να με καλύπτουν είναι: να είναι αθόρυβο, να μην καίει πολύ, και να μην υπάρχει θέμα ψύξης..



Να δω πώς θα φτιάξεις το μετασχηματιστή...

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν θα έχει ο Φανός..?

----------


## MacGyver

> 0.034*0.034*150=?



Μπορεί να μπεί και 22Ω και 56Ω και 82Ω και 100Ω και 150Ω εφόσον το ρεύμα λειτουργίας είναι τόσο μικρό.
Για δείτε το καλύτερα το θέμα ... είπα χρυσή τομή!
34ma με ηλεκτρολυτικό 1500μf ?
34ma πότε?
0.173W πότε??
Για δείτε τα καλύτερα τα πράγματα, από μηδενικό χρόνο!!

----------


## KOKAR

δες το κύκλωμα που έχει με έξοδο τα 7.5ν και άλλαξε την zenner 1Ν5235 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...es/ds18006.pdf

----------


## JimKarvo

Κώστα, μήπως την *1N5239B* εννοείς?

----------


## KOKAR

> Να δω πώς θα φτιάξεις το μετασχηματιστή...



αν δεν κάνω λάθος Μ/Τ έχει η *Radel*....

----------


## FILMAN

> Μπορεί να μπεί και 22Ω και 56Ω και 82Ω και 100Ω και 150Ω εφόσον το ρεύμα λειτουργίας είναι τόσο μικρό.
> Για δείτε το καλύτερα το θέμα ... είπα χρυσή τομή!
> (Στηβ, επίτηδες τα λες αυτά, ή δεν καταλαβαίνεις; Μας συμφέρει να περιορίσουμε το ρεύμα "εκκίνησης" όσο γίνεται περισσότερο, άρα μεγάλη αντίσταση... Ταυτόχρονα θέλουμε μικρή κατανάλωση ισχύος πάνω της, άρα μικρή αντίσταση... Αν είναι να την κάνουμε 22Ω, τη βγάζουμε και τελείως... Με 150Ω που λέω, τα μεγέθη είναι αυτά που ανέφερα πριν... Εκτός αν τα 0.173W είναι πολλά (να θυμίσω εδώ για όσους τό 'χουν ξεχάσει ότι 0.173<0.25)
> 34ma με ηλεκτρολυτικό 1500μf ?
> (Tα 34mA εξαρτώνται από τον πυκνωτή 0.47μF σε σειρά με το δίκτυο 230V και όχι βέβαια από τον ηλ/κό 1500μFστην έξοδο! Πλάκα μας κάνεις; )
> 34ma πότε?
> Τι πότε; Είναι 34mA RMS! Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;
> 0.173W πότε??
> Στην κατάσταση λειτουργίας, τί πότε;
> Για δείτε τα καλύτερα τα πράγματα, από μηδενικό χρόνο!!



Ορίστε; :Huh:

----------


## FILMAN

> Κώστα, μήπως την *1N5239B* εννοείς?



Όχι, την 1Ν5235 εννοεί, και μάλιστα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από TL431 διότι οι συνηθισμένες ζένερ έχουν φτωχές επιδόσεις. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, πιστεύω το τροφοδοτικό να είναι λιγότερο περίπλοκο από το κύκλωμα που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις.

----------


## JimKarvo

Θα φτιάξω αυτό που έχουμε ξεκινήσει από την αρχή.. μέτρα προστασίας θα πάρω...
αρκεί να πάρω το ΟΚ από εσάς σχετικά με τιμή αντιστάσεων πυκνωτών κτλ..

----------


## JimKarvo

> Όχι, την 1Ν5235 εννοεί, και μάλιστα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από TL431 διότι οι συνηθισμένες ζένερ έχουν φτωχές επιδόσεις. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, πιστεύω το τροφοδοτικό να είναι λιγότερο περίπλοκο από το κύκλωμα που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις.




Απλά η 1Ν5235 βγάζει ~7 Volt..  :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## KOKAR

> Όχι, την 1Ν5235 εννοεί, και μάλιστα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από TL431 διότι οι συνηθισμένες ζένερ έχουν φτωχές επιδόσεις. Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, πιστεύω το τροφοδοτικό να είναι λιγότερο περίπλοκο από το κύκλωμα που θες να τροφοδοτήσεις.



από την στιγμή που το αναφέρει το PDF του κατασκευαστή δεν βλέπω τον
λόγο να αντικατασταθεί με το TL431...αυτός κατι παραπάνω θα ξέρει από εμάς! :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

> Για να δούμε, θα υπολογίσει κανείς τη χωρητικότητα του ηλ/κού;



 Σιγα το κρισιμο υλικο που θελει και υπολογισμο.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σιγα το κρισιμο υλικο που θελει και υπολογισμο.



Συγγνώμη, δεν ήξερα ότι 1μF και 4700μF θα έχουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα... Μαθαίνω κι εγώ...

----------


## Thanos10

Ακομη και ενας που δεν διαθετει πολλες γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν θα βαλει στην θεση ενος πυκνωτη 4700μF εναν 1μF η και αντιστροφα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ακομη και ενας που δεν διαθετει πολλες γνωσεις στα ηλεκτρονικα δεν θα βαλει στην θεση ενος πυκνωτη 4700μF εναν 1μF η και αντιστροφα.



Ρε Θάνο, για πες μου, τί είναι πιο σωστό και λογικό να κάνουμε: να βάλουμε έναν στην τύχη, ή να τον υπολογίσουμε; Αυτονόητο δεν είναι;

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ειπα να βαλουμε στην τυχη αλλα σε αυτο το κυκλωματακι να καθεσαι να υπολογισεις το θεωρω υπερβολη  καπου αλλου μπορει να θελει π.χ οι πυκνωτες πριν την γεφυρα, τελος παντων ας δουμε κατι αλλο.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι αμαρτία αφού θα το φτιάξεις που θα το φτιάξεις, να μη δουλεύει σωστά επειδή δεν υπολόγισες ένα εξάρτημα;

----------


## JimKarvo

Είναι.. 
Πάντως ακόμα το κυκλωμα μένει στην breadboard.. δεν το βάζω στην πρίζα.. :P

----------


## weather1967

Bρε παιδια ηθελα να σας ρωτησω το εξης πανω σε αυτα τα κυκλωμτα μετατροπης τασης χωρις μετασχηματιστη

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1253377363

Δεδομενου οτι τα βλεπω συνεχεια σε κυκλωματα εμποριου με ασυρματες μπριζες 220 volt ,και γενικα ασυρματα κυκλωματα on-off 220 volt,εχουν ρελε και τον οδηγουν με 12 volt 
Εχουν αξιοπιστια η ειναι επικυνδυνα κυκλωματα και παιζει να παρει καμμια φωτια καμμια ωρα ? Προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσαν καθολου αυτα τα κυκλωματα περιμενα οτι θα ειχαν κανα switching τροφοδοτικο μεσα,αλλα τιποτα με πυκνωτες αντιστασεις διοδους και ζενερ καναν την μετατροπη τασεις.
αλλα απλα αυτα κανουν μειωση τασης με το παραπανω κυκλωμα σχεδον ,μην πω οτι ειδα και 1 Ν 4007 ουτε καν γεφυρα .

----------


## moutoulos

Δημήτρη τα κυκλώματα αυτά είναι λύση ανάγκης, εννοείται ένα με έναν μικρό μ/τ, πχ 12Vac/3W (250mA), 
είναι πολύ καλύτερο, και πάνω απ'όλα πολύ πιο αξιόπιστο.

----------


## weather1967

Γρηγορη δεν αναφερεσε σε μενα ,αλλα μιας που απαντησες σχετικα για τις λυσεις αναγκης ,μπορω να σου πω οτι κυκλοφορουν στο εμποριο ευρεως τετοια κυκλωματα,και ειδικα στις ασυρματες μπριζες που τα εχω δει stadar και οχι μονο σε εναν τυπο και μαρκα.Και απορω δεν μπορουν να βαλουν εστω ενα μικρο μετασχηματιστη μεσα ?

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι το γνωρίζω, και απο αυτά και τα δύο που πήρα, έσκασε ο πυκνωτής εισόδου (X2 κιόλας), μετά απο 1-2 χρόνια μόνιμα στο δίκτυο

Πήρα 2 μ/τ μικρούς και τους έβαλα εξωτερικά, και δουλεύουν ακόμα ...

----------


## FILMAN

Μια χαρά είναι αυτά τα κυκλώματα, για συσκευές που δουλεύουν 24 ώρες και δεν ενδιαφέρει η γαλβ. απομόνωση, είναι καλύτερα από τη χρήση μ/ς ο οποίος ζεσταίνεται κιόλας. Γρηγόρη, δε νομίζω να σου έσκασε ο Χ2, άλλωστε οι Κινέζοι δεν βάζουν ποτέ Χ2 σε τέτοια κυκλώματα αλλά πολυεστερικούς των 400VDC που φυσικά είναι ακατάλληλοι, και σκάνε...

----------


## weather1967

> Μια χαρά είναι αυτά τα κυκλώματα, για συσκευές που δουλεύουν 24 ώρες και δεν ενδιαφέρει η γαλβ. απομόνωση, είναι καλύτερα από τη χρήση μ/ς ο οποίος ζεσταίνεται κιόλας. Γρηγόρη, δε νομίζω να σου έσκασε ο Χ2, άλλωστε οι Κινέζοι δεν βάζουν ποτέ Χ2 σε τέτοια κυκλώματα αλλά πολυεστερικούς των 400VDC που φυσικά είναι ακατάλληλοι, και σκάνε...



Φίλε Φίλλιπα εχεις δικιο σε καποιες τετοιες συσκευες ειχε πολυεστερικο,ενω καποιος αλλος MKT.
Χ2 δεν ειδα μεσα σε αυτες τις δυο διαφορετικες συσκευες.
Φιλλιπα απο τα λεγομενα σου το πρωτο σκελος διαφωνει με το δευτερο σκελος, δηλαδη λες μια χαρα ειναι αυτα τα κυκλωματα ,αλλα στο τελος λες οι Κινεζοι βαζουν πολυεστερικους που ειναι ακατάλληλοι και σκανε .
Κατάλαβα τι θελεις να πεις οτι του εμποριου που ειναι ολα η σχεδον ολα αυτα Κινεζικα θα σκασουν καποια στιγμη,ενω αν το κανουμε με σωστα υλικα εμεις δεν θα εχει προβλημα.Εγω αναφερομουν σε αυτα του εμποριου που το 90 % απο αυτα ειναι Κινεζικα και τα αγοραζουν ανθρωποι μαζικα χωρις να εχουν αυτες τις γνωσεις που εχουμε εμεις,και μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα υπο ταση ,θα ακουσουν κανα μπαμ και θα πεσουν οι ασφαλειες στην καλυτερη περιπτωση .

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλε Φίλλιπα εχεις δικιο σε καποιες τετοιες συσκευες ειχε πολυεστερικο,ενω καποιος αλλος MKT. (Μα ΜΚΤ και πολυεστερικός είναι το ίδιο πράγμα)...
> Χ2 δεν ειδα μεσα σε αυτες τις δυο διαφορετικες συσκευες.
> (Ούτε εγώ έχω δει σε καμιά).
> Φιλλιπα απο τα λεγομενα σου το πρωτο σκελος διαφωνει με το δευτερο σκελος, δηλαδη λες μια χαρα ειναι αυτα τα κυκλωματα (εννοώ σαν κυκλώματα, δηλ. με τα κατάλληλα εξαρτήματα...) ,αλλα στο τελος λες οι Κινεζοι βαζουν πολυεστερικους που ειναι ακατάλληλοι και σκανε .
> (Ναι. Έτσι είναι).
> Κατάλαβα τι θελεις να πεις οτι του εμποριου που ειναι ολα η σχεδον ολα αυτα Κινεζικα θα σκασουν καποια στιγμη,ενω αν το κανουμε με σωστα υλικα εμεις δεν θα εχει προβλημα. (Ακριβώς!) Εγω αναφερομουν σε αυτα του εμποριου που το 90 % απο αυτα ειναι Κινεζικα και τα αγοραζουν ανθρωποι μαζικα χωρις να εχουν αυτες τις γνωσεις που εχουμε εμεις,και μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα υπο ταση ,θα ακουσουν κανα μπαμ και θα πεσουν οι ασφαλειες στην καλυτερη περιπτωση .



  :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Sorry Φίλε Φίλλιπα ο δαιμων του πληκτρολογιου χτυπησε ,πολυπροπυλενίου MKP,ηθελα να γραψω 

Εχω και οι 2 φωτος να δειτε chinnese technology  :Blink:  απο ασυρματο διακοπτη 220 volt με μια διοδο 1Ν 4007 .
220 volt ,μετα η αντισταση 22 ohm που φαινεται ορθια στην φωτο αριστερα και ακολουθει ο πολυεστερικος.

Στην δευτερη φωτο στο βαθος ,αντι για deep-switch για ενναλαγη συχνοτητων εχει απλα ελασματα ,αλλα κομενα και αλλα ενωμενα . :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Sorry Φίλε Φίλλιπα ο δαιμων του πληκτρολογιου χτυπησε ,πολυπροπυλενίου MKP,ηθελα να γραψω 
> 
> Εχω και οι 2 φωτος να δειτε chinnese technology  απο ασυρματο διακοπτη 220 volt με μια διοδο 1Ν 4007 .
> 220 volt ,μετα η αντισταση 22 ohm που φαινεται ορθια στην φωτο αριστερα και ακολουθει ο πολυεστερικος.



Έτσι, βλέπεις ότι έχει πολυεστερικό 1μF 400Vdc. Αυτός είναι υποψήφιος για έκρηξη. Όλα τα του εμπορίου κάπως έτσι είναι μέσα. Και σε ποιον δεν έχουν τύχει! Κλασσικά, LM358 στην ενίσχυση - σύγκριση, και PT2272-L4 στην αποκωδικοποίηση! Α, και το RF τρανζίστορ είναι πάντα MPSH10!

----------


## weather1967

Φιλλιπα respect ολα τα υλικα βρηκες και ας μην φαινοντουσαν καλα τα γραμματα  :Smile: ,με την εμπειρια σου ,πιστευεις αν τον αλλαξω και βαλω Χ2 θα εξαλειφθή η περιπτωση σκασιματος ? γιατι ο Γρηγορης ανεφερε οτι ειδε Χ2 μεσα και σκασαν και αυτοι.

----------


## FILMAN

> Φιλλιπα με την εμπειρια σου ,πιστευεις αν τον αλλαξω και βαλω Χ2 θα εξαλειφθή η περιπτωση σκασιματος ? (Ναι... Αλλά θάχεις πρόβλημα χώρου...) γιατι ο Γρηγορης ανεφερε οτι ειδε Χ2 μεσα και σκασαν και αυτοι.



 Εγώ σκασμένο Χ2 δεν έχω δει ποτέ. Γρηγόρη, αν θες, δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις...

----------


## JimKarvo

Φίλλιπα αυτό ήθελα να το ρωτήσω.. Τι γίνεται αν η τασή της ΔΕΗ πάει 400V στιγμιαία? Οκ, σπίτι μου λίγο δύσκολο να συμβεί, αλλά γενικά?

----------


## FILMAN

Οι πυκνωτές κλάσης Χ2 είναι σχεδιασμένοι για χρήση στο δίκτυο ηλεκτροδότησης με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Μην ανησυχείς λοιπόν. Για πες μου κάτι όμως: Σκοπεύεις να τροφοδοτήσεις το κύκλωμα αυτό από το inverter που έχεις σπίτι;

----------


## JimKarvo

yeap.. λες να έχει πρόβλημα με το τραγωνοειδές ρεύμα?? _(αν και το σπίτι πλέον τροφοδοτείται από UPS υπολογιστή..!!! και όμως!!!)_

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι... Αυτό είναι μόνο για ημίτονο, όπως το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ... Αν έχεις άλλη κυματομορφή, οι υψηλότερες συχνότητες θα περάσουν από τον πυκνωτή σχεδόν ανενόχλητες προς το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται...

----------


## JimKarvo

μα.. μετά την ανόρθωση και το ζένερ δεν θα είναι συνεχές το ρεύμα? λες να έχω κάποιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα?

----------


## FILMAN

Το πρόβλημα είναι πριν απ' αυτά τα εξαρτήματα που λες... Αν το inverter σου βγάζει ημίτονο, σύνδεσε το τροφοδοτικό αυτό μέσω ενός φίλτρου δικτύου. Αν βγάζει κάτι άλλο, μην το συνδέσεις καν...

----------


## JimKarvo

Με τίποτα? δεν παίζει να βγάζει καθαρό ημίτονο.. κάτι ανάμεσα σε τροποποιημένο και καθαρό πρέπει να βγάζει, γιατί οι συσκευές δουλεύουν ομαλότερα!

----------


## FILMAN

Ωχ... Δεν το αφήνεις καλύτερα; Ή, αν θες, βάλτο λίγη ώρα να δουλέψει μόνο του χωρίς τον ηλεκτρολυτικό στην έξοδο, να δεις αν θα σου κάψει την αντίσταση των 150Ω. Αν σου την κάψει, το inverter σου βγάζει πολλές αρμονικές και δεν κάνει για την τροφοδότηση τέτοιων κυκλωμάτων. Αν δεν σου την κάψει, βάλε και τον ηλεκτρολυτικό και προχώρα.

----------


## JimKarvo

Ωχ.. το έχω βάλει με τον ηλ/κο.. απλά να τον βγάλω, και να βάλω το κύκλωμα, *ως έχει*, χωρίς ηλ/κο, στην τροφοδοσία?

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι............

----------


## JimKarvo

Σίγουρα δεν θα πάρω φωτιά ε?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FILMAN

Ίσως καεί η αντίσταση των 150Ω. Κατά τα άλλα μην ανησυχείς.

----------


## JimKarvo

Φαινόμενο φωτιάς δεν θα παρατηρηθεί ε? ωραία.. η δοκιμή θα γίνει το βράδυ.. αν ακούσεις για φωτιά στα Πετράλωνα... να ξές...

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια Πετράλωνα; Στα Εξάρχεια δεν μένεις;

----------


## moutoulos

> Μια χαρά είναι αυτά τα κυκλώματα, για συσκευές που  δουλεύουν 24 ώρες 
> και δεν ενδιαφέρει η γαλβ. απομόνωση, είναι καλύτερα  από τη χρήση μ/ς ο οποίος ζεσταίνεται κιόλας.



Πολύ Λάθος ..., κανένα εξάρτημα δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον μ/τ, και μάλιστα καλύτερα.
Μην τα λέμε αυτά, εμείς που γνωρίζουμε 5 πράγματα, γιατί απλά μας "διαβάζουν", και αρχάριοι.






> Εγώ σκασμένο Χ2 δεν έχω δει ποτέ. Γρηγόρη, αν θες, δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες 
> για το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις...




Καταρχήν δεν βλέπω το λόγο που κοκκινίζεις τα γραπτά σου (πόστ 122), αυτά που είναι εκτός quote.
Τα μέσα στο quote το καταλαβαίνω, θεωρούνται, απάντηση. 

Στο θέμα τώρα, τι λεπτομέρειες να σου δώσω?, ήταν απο Αγγλία, (απο κει μου τα είχαν φέρει), 2 σετ RF switch, 
τα οποία τοποθετήθηκαν, σε "ηλεκτρονικές αναζητήσεις".

Το πρώτο σε σποτάκι, κοντά στο ταβάνι, μιας και πήγαινε μόνιμα ρεύμα, σε σετ καλωδίων, που περιείχαν 
απο οπτική ίνα, 220Vac, SVIDEO κτλ, εν αναμονή projector (που δεν μπήκε ποτέ). Σε αυτό το "σετ" καλωδίων, 
επειδή χτύπαγε άσχημα, μπήκε το ένα RFάκι, σε συνδυασμό με ένα μεγάλο σποτάκι, που κάλυψε, και όλα τα καλώδια.

Το 2ο RFάκι, μπήκε κατά την (νυχτερινή) είσοδο σε στην αποθήκη πλησιάζοντας, και έχοντας το Remote, ... τσακ φως. 

Το φορτίο αυτών και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ήταν <60W. Αν και δεν έφταιγε αυτό, απλά έσκασαν οι πυκνωτές 
(ένας στο καθένα) εισόδου.   Δεν θυμάμαι πιο κάηκε πρώτο, δεν έχει σημασία εξάλλου. Η διαφορά τους ήταν σχεδόν χρόνος.

Μ'άλλα λόγια πάνω απο 2 χρόνια δεν κράτησε κανένα. Το αν ήταν X2, το θυμάμαι, γιατί τότε το είχα δεί, και μου είχε 
κάνει εντύπωση, δεν ήξερα καν τι σήμαινε.

----------


## weather1967

> Εγώ σκασμένο Χ2 δεν έχω δει ποτέ. Γρηγόρη, αν θες, δώσε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις...



Το πολυ πολυ Φίλλιπα αν δεν χωραει ο Χ2,να βαλω μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα πυκνωτη 330 nF η 470 nF αντι για αυτον 1 μF που εχει τωρα επανω.
Διαβασα ολα τα post και ειδα οτι ο φιλος Mac-gayver καπου ανεφερε και για μικρη τιμη αντιστασης στην εισοδο 22 ohm ,βλεπω και ο Κινεζος με 22 ohm συνδεει τον πολυεστερικο ,δεν παει ο πολυεστερικος κατευθειαν στα 220 volt.Και παραλληλα του πολυεστερικου εχει και μια αντισταση 22 Κ στο 1/4 w

Φιλε Δημήτρη Jim Karvo βαλε καμμια κατσαρολα πανω απο το breadbord και δωσε ταση εκτόξευσης πυκνωτή  :Biggrin: .Εννοειται οτι κανω χιουμορ.Αν δεν πειραματιστης πως θα δεις οτι δουλευει η οχι ,και εκτος του πυκνωτη και με το ημιτονο ,και θα γλυτωσεις και τα χρηματα για το κουτι και τον κοπο ανοιγε τρυπες και τα συναφη στο κουτι,αν τελικα δεν δουλεψει ,που ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πολύ Λάθος ..., κανένα εξάρτημα δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον μ/τ, και μάλιστα καλύτερα.
> Μην τα λέμε αυτά, εμείς που γνωρίζουμε 5 πράγματα, γιατί απλά μας "διαβάζουν", και αρχάριοι.
> 
> Διαφωνώ. Και βέβαια δεν μιλάμε για συσκευές όπου χρειάζεται γαλβανική απομόνωση, γιατί εκεί η χρήση μ/ς είναι μονόδρομος. Για μικρά ρεύματα λοιπόν, η χρήση πυκνωτή έναντι μ/ς έχει τα παρακάτω πλεονεκτήματα:
> -Μικρότερο μέγεθος, βάρος και κόστος
> -Δεν εκλύεται καθόλου θερμότητα
> -Αποκλείεται η πιθανότητα βλάβης της συσκευής λόγω ελαττωματικής θερμοασφάλειας η οποία άνοιξε χωρίς να ζεσταθεί υπερβολικά, και η οποία συχνά συνοδεύει τους μικρούς μ/ς.
> 
> Θα ήθελα ν' ακούσω τη γνώμη σου για τα παραπάνω, καθώς και τα πλεονεκτήματα που πιστεύεις πως έχει η χρήση μ/ς.
> ...



Εφόσον είχες όπως λες μια τέτοια εμπειρία, δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι, παρά μόνο ότι εμένα δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ σκασμένος Χ2 αν και έχω δει πολλούς. Μάλιστα, να διευκρινίσω ότι τέτοιοι πυκνωτές χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον στα φίλτρα δικτύου που υπάρχουν σ' όλα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά, και η αναφορά μου περί μη εκρήξεων δεν αφορά μόνο περιπτώσεις χρήσης σε τροφοδοτικά σαν αυτό που αναλύουμε εδώ.

----------


## FILMAN

> Το πολυ πολυ Φίλλιπα αν δεν χωραει ο Χ2,να βαλω μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα πυκνωτη 330 nF η 470 nF αντι για αυτον 1 μF που εχει τωρα επανω.
> Δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις αυτό, γιατί έτσι θα μειωθεί πολύ η ικανότητα παροχής ρεύματος του τροφοδοτικού, μ' αποτέλεσμα το διαθέσιμο ρεύμα να μη φτάνει για να οπλίσει το ρελέ.
> Διαβασα ολα τα post και ειδα οτι ο φιλος Mac-gayver καπου ανεφερε και για μικρη τιμη αντιστασης στην εισοδο 22 ohm ,βλεπω και ο Κινεζος με 22 ohm συνδεει τον πολυεστερικο ,δεν παει ο πολυεστερικος κατευθειαν στα 220 volt. (Η αντίσταση αυτη περιορίζει το ρεύμα που θα περάσει τη στιγμή της τροφοδότησης του κυκλώματος, ή, αν έχουμε και αρμονικές. Εγώ βάζω λίγο μικρότερη τιμή απ' αυτή που θα κατανάλωνε 1/4 του βατ. Μερικά από αυτά τα τροφοδοτικά μου είναι εδώ και αρκετά (8; ) χρόνια 24 ώρες υπό τάση χωρίς να παρουσιάσουν πρόβλημα.) Και παραλληλα του πολυεστερικου εχει και μια αντισταση 22 Κ (220Κ μήπως; ) στο 1/4 w (Αυτή είναι για να τον εκφορτίζει μετά την αποσύνδεση).
> 
> Φιλε Δημήτρη Jim Karvo βαλε καμμια κατσαρολα πανω απο το breadbord και δωσε ταση εκτόξευσης πυκνωτή .Εννοειται οτι κανω χιουμορ.Αν δεν πειραματιστης πως θα δεις οτι δουλευει η οχι ,και εκτος του πυκνωτη και με το ημιτονο ,και θα γλυτωσεις και τα χρηματα για το κουτι και τον κοπο ανοιγε τρυπες και τα συναφη στο κουτι,αν τελικα δεν δουλεψει ,που ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.



 :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Σωστα Φιλλιπα 220K ειναι
Το αλλο που εχω ασυρματη μπριζα  εχει μεσα πυκνωτη 330 nF γιαυτο υπεθεσα οτι δεν θα εχει και μεγαλη διαφορα,και σχεδον πανομοιωτυπο κυκλωμα .

----------


## weather1967

Ανοιξα και ενα επωνυμο ασυρματο κουδουνι που εχω εδω και 5-6 χρονια συνεχεια υπο ταση και δεν εχει προς το παρον κανενα προβλημα,να δω τι εχει μεσα ,τελικα βλεπω οτι και αυτο εχει κυκλωμα υποβιβασμου τασης χωρις μετασχηματιστη ,αλλα εδω ειδα εχει πυκνωτη πολυεστερα Χ2 470 nF 275 volt .
Iδια αντισταση παραλληλα με τον πυκνωτη 220K , και 100 ohm αντισταση εισοδου

----------


## moutoulos

Εγώ ανέφερα, την δική μου εμπειρία ..., πιθανών να ήταν ελαττωματικοί (Χ2), ή "διαλογής", αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι ...

----------


## weather1967

Και επισης η αλλη ασυρματη πριζα προσφατα αγορασμενη ,εχει και αυτη πυκνωτη πολυεστερα 330 nF X2 στα 280 v ,αυτη εχει και ασφαλεια μεσα μια γυαλινη μικρη,που δεν διακρινεται στην φωτο .Με αντισταση και αυτο 220Κ παραλληλα απο τον πυκνωτη και αντισταση εισοδου 100 ohm
Κινεζικο και αυτο ,αλλα περισσοτερο ποιοτικο παρατηρώ.

----------


## JimKarvo

SS: ασύρματη πρίζα = ??

----------


## weather1967

> Εγώ ανέφερα, την δική μου εμπειρία ..., πιθανών να ήταν ελαττωματικοί (Χ2), ή "διαλογής", αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι ...



Γρηγορη σιγουρα κανεις δεν σε αμφισβητη προς θεου ,απλα τωρα που τα ειδα οτι ολα αυτα δεν εχουν μετασχηματιστη μεσα παρα κανουν με αυτον τον τροπο υποβιβασμο ,πραγμα που δεν γνωριζα γιαυτο ασχοληθηκα και τα ανοιξα να δω τι εχουν μεσα.
Ποτε δεν ξερει κανεις ,αν και ποτε θα γινει η στραβη .
Καλιο γαιδουροδενε λενε στο χωριο μου,παρά γαιδουρογύρευε.

----------


## weather1967

> SS: ασύρματη πρίζα = ??



Τηλεχειριζομενη πριζα αν προτιμας φιλε Δημητρη  :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

και με μετασχηματιστή δεν μπορεί να γίνει η στραβή?

(δηλαδή on/off με κουμπί απο κοντρολ?)

----------


## JimKarvo

Παιδιά, όποιος ξέρει ας μου πει γρήγωρα, γιατί καίγομαι!!
Έχετε ιδέα, σε πόσο χρόνο φορτίζει ο X2?? γιατί το έβαλα στην πρίζα, αλλά δεν άνοιξε το ρελέ.. (φοβάμαι να το αφήσω πολύ, μην σκάσει τίποτα..!)

----------


## weather1967

> και με μετασχηματιστή δεν μπορεί να γίνει η στραβή?
> 
> (δηλαδή on/off με κουμπί απο κοντρολ?)



Πολυ σπανια να γινει Δημητρη κατι με μετασχηματιστη ,εφοσον το φορτιο ειναι μελετημενο για την αντοχη του μετασχηματιστη,και σε χαμηλες τασεις δευτερεύων ,βεβαια τιποτα δεν ειναι απιθανο αλλα οι πιθανοτητες να σκασει μετασχηματιστης ειναι κατα πολυ λιγοτερες απο τους πυκνωτες-αντιστασεις-διοδους σε συνδεσμολογιες υποβιβασμου τασης.

----------


## cycler

Ο Χ2 φορτίζει αμέσως.
Αν δεν λειτούργησε αμέσως βγάλτο, δε θα λειτουργήσει μετά από κάποια λεπτά...
Κάπου έχει λάθος.

----------


## JimKarvo

Λέω να βάλω πολύμετρο.. να το σύνδεσω στην ζένερ να δω αν είναι οκ ως εκεί?

----------


## JimKarvo

το έκανα.. μου βγάζει 0.49V αντί για 9V :/

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στις 2 φωτο δεν βλέπω καμιά ασφάλεια αλλά πιο πίσω που είπα ότι η 22Ω παίζει ρόλο ασφάλειας πέσατε να με φάτε

----------


## JimKarvo

ίσως να σύνδεσα κάτι λάθος.. επειδή έσπασα μια αντίσταση, θα το ξανα-αρχίσω αύριο το πρωί το κύκλωμα να πάω στον Φανό να πάρω..  :Smile:

----------


## JimKarvo

μου καίει ασφάλεια...
Το κύκλωμα το έχω ξεχωριστά.. χωρίς τον ηλ/κο έβγαλε 8.85V..

με ηλ/κο .. έκαψε ασφάλεια.. :/

----------


## BESTCHRISS

βαζεισ zener στα 9 volt
αλλα για ασφαλεια χρειαζεται optocupler

----------


## JimKarvo

έχω ζένερ στα 9V.. τι είναι το optocupler?

----------


## JimKarvo

Η ασφάλεια πριν κάει βγάζει στιγμιαία ένα φως.....

----------


## FILMAN

Τι αντίσταση έχεις βάλει παράλληλα με τον Χ2;

----------


## JimKarvo

αυτή που μου πρότεινες.. 2 αντιστάσεις 330Κ *αν θυμάμαι καλά, σε σειρά...
αλλά το θέμα γίνεται με τον ηλ\κο

----------


## FILMAN

Δηλαδή μόλις βάλεις τον ηλ/κό καίγεται η ασφάλεια, ενώ αν αυτός λείπει, όχι;

----------


## JimKarvo

Και όμως..

το μόνο που σκέφτηκα, και νομίω ότι είναι το μόνο λογικό, είναι ότι τραβάει απότομα πολύ ρεύμα για την φόρτισή του...

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, η δομή του κυκλώματος σου δίνει το δικαίωμα ακόμα και να βραχυκυκλώσεις την έξοδο χωρίς συνέπειες. Για ανέβασε ένα σχήμα με αυτό που έχεις φτιάξει...

----------


## JimKarvo

Έχω κάνει ζοομ σε αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει!

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη η διοδος ΒΑΤ49 δεν ειναι ζενερ ειναι SCHOTTKY 80v 500mA.
Και βραχυκυκλωνεις την εξοδο.

----------


## JimKarvo

Λάθος δικό μου στο σχηματικό! στην κατασκευή, ζένερ είναι!
(το σχηματικό το έκανα για να φτιάξω πλακέτα.. μου έκανα οι διαστάσεις, και γι αυτό την έβαλα.. :/ )

----------


## FILMAN

Αν τό 'χεις φτιάξει έτσι ακριβώς, δεν θάπρεπε να καίγεται. Δες μήπως έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος στην υλοποίηση.

----------


## JimKarvo

Και όμως.. είναι ακριβώς έτσι  :frown: 

Παρακάμπτοντας την (καμμένη) ασφάλεια, δουλεύει κανονικά..

----------


## Nemmesis

στο ινβερτερ σου το δοκιμαζεις?

----------


## JimKarvo

Όχι, αν το δοκίμαζα εκεί, θα καταλάβαινα τι μπορεί να φταίει.. το δοκιμάζω σε κανονικό ρεύμα ΔΕΗ

----------


## FILMAN

Για βάλε ασφάλεια βραδείας... Αν και κανονικά ούτε η ταχείας έπρεπε να καίγεται...

----------


## JimKarvo

δηλαδή τώρα μου λες να πάω στον Φανό να πάω να πάρω βραδείας?? :P

Για να καταλάβω.. περνάνε πάνω απο 3W, για να φορτίσει ο ηλ/κος? (έχω βάλει 1500)

----------


## FILMAN

Τι είναι τα 3 βατ που λες;

----------


## JimKarvo

λάθος 11.5W.. (τόσο δεν αντέχει η ασφάλεια, στα 230V?)

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι ετσι, η στιγμ. αντοχή της ασφάλειας σε ρεύμα είναι πάντα μεγαλύτερη

----------


## JimKarvo

Λοιπόν.. πάμε από την αρχή? δικαιολογεί ο πυκνωτής να καίει την ασφάλεια? (ενώ χωρίς ασφάλεια να δουλεύει κανονικά?)
θα πάω σε λίγο στον φανό να πάρω ασφάλειες...

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπόν.. πάμε από την αρχή? δικαιολογεί ο πυκνωτής να καίει την ασφάλεια? (ενώ χωρίς ασφάλεια να δουλεύει κανονικά?)
> θα πάω σε λίγο στον φανό να πάρω ασφάλειες...



Όχι, δεν δικαιολογείται.

----------


## JimKarvo

Τότε τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει?

Όλα είναι όπως στο σχήμα..  :frown:

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω! Θάπρεπε να το δω για να σου πω!

----------


## Thanos10

> Λοιπόν.. πάμε από την αρχή? δικαιολογεί ο πυκνωτής να καίει την ασφάλεια? (ενώ χωρίς ασφάλεια να δουλεύει κανονικά?)
> θα πάω σε λίγο στον φανό να πάρω ασφάλειες...



Αρε τυχερε να εχεις κοντα τον Φανο.

----------


## JimKarvo

χμ.. οκ, ναι είμαι τυχερός.. αλλά καθημερινά, κάνω την διαδρομή Πετράλωνα - Αθήνα με ποδήλατο, για να είμαι κοντά στην παλιά μου γειτονιά, γονείς και Φανό κτλ κτλ κτλ.. αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι τύχη :P

----------


## Thanos10

Εγω Δημητρη απο Νεαπολη παω εχω πληρωσει το παρκιν απεναντι.

----------


## JimKarvo

> Δεν ξέρω! Θάπρεπε να το δω για να σου πω!




να σου στείλω καμία φώτο?

----------


## JimKarvo

> Εγω Δημητρη απο Νεαπολη παω εχω πληρωσει το παρκιν απεναντι.



Να προσέχεις.. εκεί έκαψαν ένα αμάξι του ΙΚΑ.. το θέαμα ήταν ωραίο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν ανεβενω αν εχει φασαριες.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πότε ξεκινάνε οι φασαρίες..  :frown: 
Αλλά να προτιμάς πρωινές ώρες.. Αν δεν έχει διαδήλωση δεν κάνουν τίποτα..

----------


## FILMAN

Πού είναι η φωτο;

----------


## herctrap

και γιατι στα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που τρεχουν σε μερικα kHz θελουμε μικρους μ/τ
και στα 50Hz θελουμε γομαρια?

----------


## Mihos

> και γιατι στα παλμοτροφοδοτικα που τρεχουν σε μερικα kHz θελουμε μικρους μ/τ
> και στα 50Hz θελουμε γομαρια?



Eπειδή η περίοδος ταλάντωσης των ηλεκτρικών και μαγνητικών μεγεθών μικραίνει, μικραίνει και η ηλεκτρομαγνητική ενέργεια που πρέπει να αποθηκεύεται στον πύρινα του μετασχηματιστή κατά τη διάρκεια μίας περιόδου. Έτσι ο πυρήνας μπορεί και αυτός να είναι μικρότερος. Για ανάλογο λόγο μικραίνει και η απαιτούμενη χωρητικότητα των πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης.

----------


## Damiano

Φίλε Μιχάλη (*Mihos*),
μπορείς να εξηγήσεις τι είναι αυτή η "αποθήκευση ενέργειας" και ποια σχέση έχει με την ενέργεια που μεταφέρεται, από το πρωτεύον στο δευτερεύον κύκλωμα;

Μήπως η διαφορά είναι ότι, λόγω αυξημένης συχνότητας χρειαζόμαστε μικρότερες αυτεπαγωγές (και χωρητικότητες), για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα (μεταφορά ίδιας ισχύος – ενέργειας); Για μικρότερες αυτεπαγωγές απαιτείται και μικρότερη μαγνητική διαπερατότητα του πυρήνα, που μπορεί, έτσι, να είναι ελαφρύτερος.

Αν κάνω λάθος, διορθώστε με.

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------


## Mihos

Δαμιανέ λέμε το ίδιο με άλλα λόγια. Στον μετασχηματιστή η μεταφορά της ενέργειας γίεντεται σε δύο στάδια: α)Μετατροπή από ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (στο πρωτεύον) σε μαγνητική ενέργεια (στον πυρήνα), β)Μετατροπή από μαγνητική ενέργεια (στον πυρήνα) σε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (στο δευτερεύον). Δες και εδώ.

----------


## Damiano

Φίλε Μιχάλη (*Mihos*),
δεν λέμε ακριβώς το ίδιο!
Εγώ έγραψα λίγο … αφηρημένος (ασχολιόμουν με άλλα πράγματα και τα "ψιλο-έμπλεξα")!
Για το μέγεθος του μετασχηματιστή, λόγω παλμών, είναι καλύτερη η δική σου εξήγηση. Η μεταφορά της ενέργειας γίνεται με … "κομματάκια"! Όσο περισσότερα (στη μονάδα του χρόνου), τόσο μικρότερα χρειάζεται να είναι, για το ίδιο ποσό ενέργειας … …

Χαιρετώ,
Δαμιανός

----------

